# Dateien von einem Server laden



## oache (20. Apr 2005)

Hallo

ich möchte gerne von einem PC über das Internet eine Datei 
von einem anderen PC herunterladen. Was brauche ich 
dazu? Kann dies mit Java-Servlets realisiert werden?

Viele Grüße
oache


----------



## Bleiglanz (20. Apr 2005)

du brauchst eine Netzwerkkarte?

hängt alles davon ab, "WO" der "andere PC" ist??

läuft da einer Webserver? oder ein ftp dienst?

hast du zugriff?

servlets brauchst du wahrscheinlich nicht?


----------



## oache (20. Apr 2005)

ich habe eigentlich folgendes vor:
ein midlet zu schreiben, dass es ermöglicht von einem server video-dateien zu laden.
und die anfrage vom midlet muss ja an ein servlet erfolgen. bin ich auf dem richtigen weg
oder komplett falsch? kann man dies mit einem apache webserver in kombination mit
tomcat ermöglichen?


----------



## Bleiglanz (20. Apr 2005)

ja, dürfte wohl der richtige weg sein

bei statischem Video (davon gehe ich doch mal aus) brauchst du aber IMHO keinen Tomcat, das kann der Apache auch alleine ausliefern


----------

